
Ask HN: What are available Google contacts alternatives? - dpaluy
Google contacts does a good job synchronizing my contacts across devices and email. I am trying to degoogle myself and looking for stable alternatives
======
ocdtrekkie
I definitely prefer to host my contacts with my email, so they moved to
Fastmail when my email did. What email service are you using? Most email
services use CardDAV-compatible contact sync of some flavor, nothing Google is
doing there is particularly innovative.

------
__d
I've been a very happy user of [https://fruux.com/](https://fruux.com/) for
years now.

------
rasengan
CalendarServer [1] is good.

[1] [https://www.calendarserver.org/](https://www.calendarserver.org/)

